# Valentine's Day Project(s)



## jasonb (Feb 14, 2017)

What did you make for your better half? 

I turned some flowers, and a vase (not shown). Not my best work, but at least I'm stopping by the grocery store on the way home to pick up flowers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 14, 2017)

I made a phone call to my favorite florist and ordered roses! Dozen red ones, 1 white for each year we've been married... Today's our anniversary too. Saved wedding date to phone numbers on my cell phone, that way it's backed up automatically and I can look it up so I know how many white roses I need!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 14, 2017)

I turned a box of chocolate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm giving her a clean garage/shop. Not today, but at some point....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 14, 2017)

Trapped the racoon that ate 2 of her chickens Sunday night. She was happy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 18, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Trapped the racoon that ate 2 of her chickens Sunday night. She was happy.


So far we've trapped about 7 or 8 of the varmits. Thought I had the problem solved. Nope. Lost another broiler last night. Guess I'll set the trap again later this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 18, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> So far we've trapped about 7 or 8 of the varmits. Thought I had the problem solved. Nope. Lost another broiler last night. Guess I'll set the trap again later this afternoon.



Dam critters!


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 18, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Dam critters!


Evidently they haven't gotten the message of just how ruthless I can be. So, my plan is to BBQ the next one and then set outside at night enjoying myself a nice rack of coon ribs in front of all those beady little eyes staring down at me from the trees.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

